# 6.0L questions



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

I am looking for a work truck that all of my employees will be driving. It will be a shop truck, run to NAPA, run to the lumber yard, run to the job site, run to Tim's run to the dump. Since I no longer do residential driveways the truck will be used to plow our own commercial property and half a dozen of our own drives. How does the 6.0L push snow? I would be ordering plow prep but is it necessary to go with 4:10 or would 3:37 be sufficient? Our commercial lot has pretty long runs (3 acres of yard) and I've always plowed with diesels. 

Thanks for your help.

Kirk


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

kah68;2098096 said:


> I am looking for a work truck that all of my employees will be driving. It will be a shop truck, run to NAPA, run to the lumber yard, run to the job site, run to Tim's run to the dump. Since I no longer do residential driveways the truck will be used to plow our own commercial property and half a dozen of our own drives. How does the 6.0L push snow? I would be ordering plow prep but is it necessary to go with 4:10 or would 3:37 be sufficient? Our commercial lot has pretty long runs (3 acres of yard) and I've always plowed with diesels.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Kirk


The 6.0 works just fine as for gears we have 4:10 ,you will want to put weight in back to . Also I'm sure it will come with michlen ltx on it if you order a 2500 or 3500 get rid of those pcs of **** Tires they suck for plowing.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I've lost traction before I've lost power. 
2015 2500 Double Cab Long Bed 6.0L 4:10 gears.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

We have 6.0s and duramax's, they both work just fine for plowing. I would definitley put weight in the back for plowing. I run about 1,000 lbs in the back of mine and plow in 2 wd 90% of the time, but you get a little more snow then we do. In my opinion the most important reason for getting a diesel is if your doing a lot of heavy towing.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

It will push the same snow as a diesel.

I plowed along side of 6.0L trucks that were equipped almost exactly the same as my Duramax's. Only difference was fuel consumption. 

Put some weight in bed as said before, the tires will not stay to pavement before you run out of power.


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

This will be a low mile truck with little towing and plowing and driven by most of my staff. I am wanting to go 6.0 for the cost, ease of use and maintenance.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

As many others have said 6.0's plow well, I've never had any issues with power with mine, as mentioned prior, I run out of traction before power.


----------



## brasski (Dec 15, 2011)

I get a new GMC 2500 every 2 years and 8'6" MVP and never had a problem moving snow. As said the stock tires suck and you do need some weight in the rear but you will be very happy with the gas. Oh and the only gears you can get from the factory with the 6.0 is the 4.10s


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

the mud and snow tires that came with truck work great and i never had a problem yet


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

LapeerLandscape;2098215 said:


> We have 6.0s and duramax's, they both work just fine for plowing. I would definitley put weight in the back for plowing. I run about 1,000 lbs in the back of mine and plow in 2 wd 90% of the time, but you get a little more snow then we do. In my opinion the most important reason for getting a diesel is if your doing a lot of heavy towing.


X2. if you don't need to tow 10000+ 6L works just fine!!


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hysert;2099499 said:


> X2. if you don't need to tow 10000+ 6L works just fine!!


No I have my dedicated haulers for that work, this is just going to be a daily driver/shop/delivery/plow truck.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Plenty of power. 

Just tell your guys not to have a lead foot when driving


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

icebreaker;2098155 said:


> The 6.0 works just fine as for gears we have 4:10 ,you will want to put weight in back to . Also I'm sure it will come with michlen ltx on it if you order a 2500 or 3500 get rid of those pcs of **** Tires they suck for plowing.


I have two...2013 3500 & 2011 2500. Both gas and both plow great. Positively get rid of the stock rubber...it sucks. As far as weight, it will help but I have no issues without it, though the 2500 has Winterforce skins which make a huge difference.

My 3500 has 4:10's & the 2500 has I believe 3:73 gears. I plow both in tow mode & have no problems. The 3500 just shifts a bit quicker.


----------



## Fjtort2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Love my '15 6.0 no issues.. I've had plenty of diesels in the past.. I don't miss the gelling one bit.


----------



## GetMore (Mar 19, 2005)

It was either the '14 or the '15 models where they stopped offering the 3.73 gears with the 6.0 and only installed them on the diesels.
I have the 3.73s in my '13 and the truck plows fine, but I would have been happier with the 4.10s. There doesn't seem to be any mileage increase with the taller gears, and it kicks out of top gear at 55 on moderate hills, so there really wasn't any point to them.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Are you looking at a new truck? They are only 4.10 gears. If you are going used, go with the 4.10 gears as towing capacity is cut by almost 4000lbs with the 3.73 gears. 2007-2012 3.73 were standard with 4.10 optional, 2013-2014 they made the 4.10 standard with 3.73 optional.


----------



## Wyosnow (Jan 12, 2014)

6.0 with 4.10 gears has plenty of power.


----------



## snowpusha (Jan 27, 2016)

I have a 6.0 with 4.10 gears. To me the 4.10 gearing makes all the difference not great for fuel mileage but power is amazing.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Believe me, not a whole lot of difference between 3.73 & 4.10. I have both!


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

ratherbfishin;2135600 said:


> Believe me, not a whole lot of difference between 3.73 & 4.10. I have both!


I have a 8.1L w/ 4.10 rear plenty w/ of power. It passes everything
but a GAS STATION.?? LOL. Approx. 2 years gas was $4.00 a gal. My truck
has a 37 gal. gas tank, but I don' t complain w/ todays prices!


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Avalanche 2500;2135754 said:


> I have a 8.1L w/ 4.10 rear plenty w/ of power. It passes everything
> but a GAS STATION.?? LOL. Approx. 2 years gas was $4.00 a gal. My truck
> has a 37 gal. gas tank, but I don' t complain w/ todays prices!


LOL...I feel your pain. My 2013 Chevy 1 ton has two tanks totaling 60+ Gal.
It was over 2 beans to fill it at one point!


----------



## tom18287 (Nov 22, 2008)

6.0 plows great, and don't underestimate its towing capabilities. witht the 4.10 i'm totally impressed. not quite my ford 6.7 powerstroke dump, but pretty damn good. i know it will tow whatever i put behind it with relative ease.


----------



## vortec7622 (Mar 14, 2015)

My 2004 6.0 has no problems with anything I put behind it. And I definitely run out of traction before power when pushing.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

my 2014 6.0 4.10 gears has been good. Pulls the big trailers good and plows with a vbox just fine. I miss the power band on my old ford 6.0 diesel but this truck has been fine for power.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

get the locking 4.10 rear end that what im running


----------



## Clarkmac1985 (Oct 13, 2016)

Just to throw my 2 cent I here.... Id make sure it has the g80 option on it aswell. Not All the 2500''s and 3500''s come with it but makes a good difference in the snow


----------



## bootstrap (Apr 29, 2016)

In terms of power, I tow a gooseneck trailer that's weighing as much as 14,000 lbs with my 6.0 w/4.10's and a four speed 4L80E transmission. I got out of a diesel with a little bit of hesitation because of the trailer weight. I ended up very surprised at how this 364ci gas motor did pulling. Sure it revs out on hills but it was designed to. But I only haul about 60 miles at most and have no issues maintaining highway speeds it just takes a little longer to get up to speed.
6.0 is an amazing gas engine. GM's 6.0 2500HD is hands down the best gas HD platform out there.


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

Update;

Ended up with a 13' 2500 WT exteded cab long box, 3.73, G80, Plow prep, 5600lb front axle. We got about 6-8" of heavy wet snow and I'm impressed with how well this truck pushes. The new(er) trucks turn alot sharper too so the extra length hasn't been too bad.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Good to hear. We have many chevy 6l easy to work on trucks that typically are easy on your pocketbook!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I think its a good engine


----------



## Arrowbrook 99 (Mar 16, 2017)

I just got rid of my 2014 F350 lariat with a 6.7 for a 2016 GMC 2500 with a 6.0. I didn't do a lot of research but I'll say I couldn't find anyone say a bad thing about the 6.0 engine. I love this truck. You'll never need diesel to plow. Like everyone said you'll loose traction before power. I think this engine will run as long as a diesel before you have to sink about 6k in the diesel plus the 8-10k you spend extra for it. It's a great truck. But yes put some weight in it and yes the stock tires totally suck. I spent the money on BF goodrich. Worth the money. I got out of some tough spots with them.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> I have a 8.1L w/ 4.10 rear plenty w/ of power. It passes everything
> but a GAS STATION.?? LOL. Approx. 2 years gas was $4.00 a gal. My truck
> has a 37 gal. gas tank, but I don' t complain w/ todays prices!


7 - 8 years back I remember paying $4.89 lol


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ratherbfishin said:


> LOL...I feel your pain. My 2013 Chevy 1 ton has two tanks totaling 60+ Gal.
> It was over 2 beans to fill it at one point!


2 beans lol, Been awhile since I heard that one.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Showing my age I guess!


FredG said:


> 2 beans lol, Been awhile since I heard that one.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

My 02 6.0 is great, doesn't complain about anything thrown at it and never seems low on power. Have been pushing thinking theres not much snow on the blade because it is barely working, until you push it up the pile and its full.


----------



## Arrowbrook 99 (Mar 16, 2017)

Isn't the 4:10 standard now? And also the electronic locking rear?


----------



## Arrowbrook 99 (Mar 16, 2017)

How many mike do you have on your 02?


----------



## Arrowbrook 99 (Mar 16, 2017)

crazyboy said:


> My 02 6.0 is great, doesn't complain about anything thrown at it and never seems low on power. Have been pushing thinking theres not much snow on the blade because it is barely working, until you push it up the pile and its full.


How many miles do you have?


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

145k


----------



## Arrowbrook 99 (Mar 16, 2017)

bootstrap said:


> In terms of power, I tow a gooseneck trailer that's weighing as much as 14,000 lbs with my 6.0 w/4.10's and a four speed 4L80E transmission. I got out of a diesel with a little bit of hesitation because of the trailer weight. I ended up very surprised at how this 364ci gas motor did pulling. Sure it revs out on hills but it was designed to. But I only haul about 60 miles at most and have no issues maintaining highway speeds it just takes a little longer to get up to speed.
> 6.0 is an amazing gas engine. GM's 6.0 2500HD is hands down the best gas HD platform out there.


How long have you been towing that much weight? I agree with you about the engine. How do you think the transmission will hold up?


----------

